# Wet shave, anyone?



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

AHHHH myyy, Winston is going through that horrible dreaded coat change, and I could perfectly comb through certain areas, but if I were to run my 4FC blade through, it would not have much luck!! It's like combing through stretch cotton balls.. that's my best way to describe his hair. Just EXTREMELY fluffy, and not much "strength", I suppose you could say, to resist against the blade.

I was able get through the majority of his body, except for some of his chest area and his legs.. so he looks like QUITE the piece of art right now!! Anyways, then I started googling.. and found that most "take downs" either use a #7 or #10 (and I only have a #10 and #4FC and a whole set of comb attachments) ORRR when the mats on a dog are really bad, they do a wet shave on the dog, which is basically washing and bathing them, then thoroughly towel drying and then grooming. 

I know, I know.. it sounds KIND OF dumb.. especially working with electrical grooming sheers on a wet dog. But then again, they say to clean your clippers, you put them on and dip them in a bowl of clippers cleaner.. so I guess they have some kind of water proofing in the motor? I have the Andis AGC2 clippers if that helps..

SOOOO.. I guess I'm wondering has ever had to do a "wet shave"?!? and if they have any tips! Like I said.. it's not that Winston is very matted because I can comb through each area and undo his coat change mats. BUT his hair is about 2 inches on his legs, and the hair just isn't offering any resistance against the blade and allowing the clippers to cut through. So, that's why I was thinking of doing this "wet shave" in order to finish his legs with the 4FC..

Any other thoughts or suggestions, PLEASEE send them my way!!

ALSO.. about the whole "coat change", because my other standard Hudson will probably go through the same shortly.. so if I constantly keep him at a short hair cut, like max. 1" long.. will that minimize the chances of him getting all matted and whatnot when he goes through the change?! OR are the mats and all that jazz, kind of inevitable?! UGHHHH the coat change.. such a PAINNNN!!!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't do that. In my experience, shaving wet hair is much harder, and it's really terrible for your blades and clippers. It strains the clipper's motor because it has to work much harder to cut through, and it invites rusting on your blades (they should never get wet with anything but blade wash or oil!). Just because they are stainless steel doesn't mean they won't rust.

Plus there is no way it will come out smooth. The whole reason we blowdry and straighten is to make the curly hair cut evenly. If it's wet, curly and clumping together, you're going to get a really yucky uneven cut.

If you can't through it, you have to go under it. I would get a #7F. That's my preferred strip down blade.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Hoolie is going through that change right now as well. It can be very hard to deal with  Ok , so you have him partially clipped down with a 4 blade. You are SURE he is totally combed out ??? It is not uncommon for people to think they are when they arent. Having been a groomer of r 30 yrs I have seen a lot of really pretty dogs that didnt look matted that were but brushed over the top and the owners had no clue they werent all the way brushed out. Assuming he is brushed out the 4 blade should work. If he is really dirty.. and this time of year al lot of them are LOL! , and totally combed out I would also bathe him and fluff dry him and then do the blade work. When you say the blade offers no resistance to the hair it sounds as if the blade isnt getting under the coat. Try finding an "edge" ( even parting the hair and starting in the part can help) where it is easy to get the blade to the skin and start there. I agree with Lavillerose that if you are going to have to strip him down i would get a 7F blade... Dont worry i, it will get easier!!! I groom Hoolie every other day and he is full of mats each time right now , sigh, He is about to get his cut shortened up a bit to make it easier


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I forgot something. Do you use a HV dryer?

One big trick I use sometimes is to wash the dog even if it is matted, and fully blow dry with the HV dryer. The velocity of the air can help the push mats away from the skin, not all the way, but just enough for you to get a blade and sometimes even an attachment comb (like a #1) under them. It's a trick I very often use on bichons, since a huge majority of them come in matted and still want a plush look. And they have that cotton ball sort of hair, too (they just don't grow out of it, like poodles do!).

Granted, it doesn't always work. Solid matts that are felted right down to skin are a lost cause. The matts have to be loose enough to unravel slightly at their base, and if you're dealing with those little jerry curls that are beginning to cord, it might be too late.

My mini hasn't started changing coat yet, and I was really hoping she would start by 8mos. *sigh* I'm still going to take her a bit shorter though.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank youu both!! For your advice and suggestions!

Not going to lie.. I actually did try a bit of the "wet shave", just on a patch to see if it actually works. IT DIDN'T. Because the hair just gets flat against the skin.. so I guess you're supposed to probably use a shorter blade than a #4FC! But I didn't want to make him look like a science experiment!!

Feathersprings, 
I guess he wasn't brushed out as well as I thought. Or at least, not close enough to the skin for the blade to fit under.// Almost like all that puppy fur had just recently come off and was still close to the skin. So, I guess you could say that I cheated?.. in the sense that I put the #10 blade back on, and ran that over the top part of the coat (not holding it directly on his skin like you do when you shave the face..) to get most of the mats out. It wasn't even.. but once I did his entire body like that.. I then put the #4FC on and was able to go through it like butter and even it all out! It's not the BEST haircut I've delivered, but it's not bad and I know it will grow quickly again soon, so I'll probably run over him with the #4 again in a month or so!

Hoolie looks beautiful by the way!! I've always loved black poodles.. such elegance! Buy anyways, I wish you all the best in getting through this "phase" as well!! WE CAN DO IT!! HAHA

lavillerose:
No, I don't use an HV dryer unfortunately. Just the regular Conair hair dryer I use for myself! That's a really cool trick though.. Good to know, thanks!! 

I know how you feel.. Hudson is 10 months now and I don't think he's started the change yet. LUCKILY, summer will work in his favour.. and short is how I'm going to keep him every month!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Wet shaving is just fine with the right blades & usage. 1st wash your dog compelety & you can condition if you want BUT I wait until after the wet clip. Once clean then you HV some not complete but enough to lift the mats off of the skin & of course you don't want a dripping dog just one that is damp. O.K, next clip now I use skip tooth blades not finishing when I wet shave. Clip off as much as possible & if you hit a tight area then use your brushes, demat comb, fingers or split the mat with shears but get it off the skin if for some reason that fails then just leave that area until condition time. Once clipped then put back in tub use your conditioner, silicone or whatever you use really work full strength in any matted area you couldn't get. Then HV your dog totally so you have a nice dry flufy dog. Then reclip with your finishing blade. I often am able to leave a full blade length longer than what I used to wet shave the dog with.

1. done right it looks great & there is no choppiness at all
2. Clean the blades, you might have to get rid of the hair clumps while wet clipping. But after done clipper wash & oil your blades. I have NEVER had rusted blades from doing this.
3. Some of the best advice on wet shaving is on the Groomers Lounge. You will get a ton of info or you can try the Pet Groomer Forum & they also have a wet shave section.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I do a ton of wet-shaves (though not on poodles) in my shop. First and foremost . .. make sure you plug your clipper into a grounded outlet - with a GFCI outlet and don't clip the dog in a metal tub. If you have a rechargeable clipper, that is the safest way to clip.

When I wet-clip, the dog has been shampooed in the tub, rinsed and then has a ton of conditioner on them. They are SOAKING wet - the clipper goes through like butter in a wet coat, but will stick and clog in a damp coat. I don't use skip tooth blades at all. Put the dog on the grooming table with a towel below them and clip away. Peel off the matted coat, put the dog back in the tub and rinse off the conditioner. Dry as normal.

Generally speaking, you will be able to finish the dog with a blade longer than what you have wet-clipped them with. So, if you can get a #7 blade through the wet coat, then after they have been rinsed and dried, you should be able to get a #5 blade to finish the trim. If you wet-shave with a #5 blade, then you should be able to finish the dog with a #4 blade. Thus, you have left "some" fur to work with - when it normally might have been a #10 blade trying to peel off a matted dry coat. 

When you are finished clipping the wet coat, wash/rinse and dry the blade with a high velocity dryer and oil properly.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

3dogs and kanatadoggroomer,
Thank you both for such detailed and step-by-step help on wet shaving!!

Even though I didn't end up going this route, at least now I know what I can do in a worst case-scenario should they ever get really matted in the future (hopefully not!) and I'm sure you guys have definitely helped out others who might have to take this approach!


----------

